# Hakenbindegerät



## Peter (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, ich habe so´n elektrisches Hakenbindegerät „geerbt“. Ich möchte dieses Gerät ja auch gerne benutzen. Nur war da keine Anleitung mehr bei. Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich mit diesem Teil Haken binden kann? Ich und mein Sohn sind bisher noch nicht dahinter gestiegen.


----------



## Funkateer (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Hallo Peter,

willkommen an Board....

Welches Teil hast Du denn ?


----------



## Peter (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Das ist ein Batteriebetriebenes Gerät von Shakespear. Ist aber das gleiche wie es sie überall zu kaufen gibt (Balzer, Askari usw.)


----------



## Lachsy (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

ich versuch es mal zu erklären

Als haken, kommen plättchenhaken in frage.

Haken in die öffnung tun






dann gehst du wie folgt vor. Die angelschnur als erstes durch punkt 1 ziehn, aber ein paar cm überstehn lassen. Dann geht die schnur durch punkt 2. Kommt also am hinteren teil des Gerätes raus. Dann wird damit der schwarze schiebregler umspannt punkt 3 und geht wieder durch punkt 2 . jetzt betätigst du den powerknopf so das ca 5 windungen endstehn. Dann bewegst du den schieberegler punkt 3 nach oben und ziehst du schnur durch. Fertig ist das vorfach







mfg Lachsy


----------



## Tommy-Boy (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Ich habe das gleich Gerät, benutze es aber (etwas) anders. Haken wie beschrieben einspannen, dann wickle ich die Schnur einmal rum, dann einklemmen, dann Knopf drücken. Aber das ist eigentlich egal, daher mache es so, wie es Dir am besten passt.

Eine Sache finde ich allerdings recht wichtig: Ich würde, nachdem Du den Schieber nach ober gezogen hast und nun hinten an der Schnur ziehen müsstest, während des Ziehens den Schieber für das Hakeneinspannen drücken. Dadurch hängt zwar der Haken schief (macht aber nix), dafür wird aber die Schnur besser behandelt. Die Schnur wird ansonsten einmal mit recht viel Kraft über dieses Metallplättchen, welches den Haken hält, gezogen und bekommt dadurch einen starken Knick (ist auch gut sichtbar) direkt über dem Haken. Diese Sollbruchstelle kannst Du halt vermeiden, wenn Du den Haken vorher ausklinkst.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Ich muss den noch mal hoch holen, denn irgendwie bin ich mir trotz Andys Telefonischer Anleitung nicht sicher:

Geht die Schnur am unteren Bild zweimal rechts am Haken vorbei? #c |kopfkrat 

Irgendwie bekomm ich das zwar hin und auf Zug belastet scheinen die auch zu halten, aber ich kann trotz stramm ziehen die Wicklungen auf dem Hakenschenkel hin und her ziehen????


----------



## JHi (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Hallo,

die Bedinungsanleitung als PDF

Gruß
JHi


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Danke für die Mühe!!!!#6 

Diese Bilder hab ich auch x-fach gefunden und auch selber vorliegen. 

Das einzige Problem ist für mich, dass ich nirgendwo genau sehe, an welcher Seite die Schnur an dem Haken vorbei geht. #c 

Wenn ich auf den Haken schaue. Rechts oder links mit der Schnur an dem vorbei? |kopfkrat 

Selbst die original bedienungsanleitung, wo die Schnur in Farbe abgebildet ist, läßt das nicht genau erkennen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Fischdödl (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Das erste Ende was du in der Klemme steckst geht rechts am Haken vorbei.Und das andere Ende was du ja einmal von hinten unter dem Gerät wieder nach vorne und dann wieder zurück oben durch den Schlitz führst,das geht links am haken vorbei.Aber nur wenn du so drauf kuckst wie oben auf dem Bild
Das ist aber auch wirklich Doof zu erklären.

Ich erklärs dir im April - hast ja dann nicht weit zu mir :m


----------



## Deep Sea (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

#h Ich benutze schon seit vielen Jahren einen elektr. Hakenbinder und kann nur sagen: 

die Handhabungsbeschreibung von Lachsy ist perfekt; genau so geht es.#6


----------



## Aali-Barba (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*



			
				Fischdödl schrieb:
			
		

> Das erste Ende was du in der Klemme steckst geht rechts am Haken vorbei.Und das andere Ende was du ja einmal von hinten unter dem Gerät wieder nach vorne und dann wieder zurück oben durch den Schlitz führst,das geht links am haken vorbei.Aber nur wenn du so drauf kuckst wie oben auf dem Bild
> Das ist aber auch wirklich Doof zu erklären.
> 
> Ich erklärs dir im April - hast ja dann nicht weit zu mir :m


 
Das war schon sehr gut erklärt#6


----------



## Hans Peter (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*



Peter schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe so´n elektrisches Hakenbindegerät „geerbt“. Ich möchte dieses Gerät ja auch gerne benutzen. Nur war da keine Anleitung mehr bei. Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich mit diesem Teil Haken binden kann? Ich und mein Sohn sind bisher noch nicht dahinter gestiegen.


Hallo Peter. Den Hakenbinder von Askari kannst du ganz getrost in der Pfeife rauchen. Wir hatten über den ASV 30 Stück bestellt und keiner hielt länger wie 2 Wochen. Von Shakespear hatte ich mir einen 1980 in Völklingen gekauft. Wenn den mein Beagle nicht gefressen hätte, könnte ich heute noch mit dem Gerät binden. Die sehen alles fast gleich aus,jedoch ist der Unterschied beim handling  sehr deutlich zu spüren.Aus dem Grund suche ich auch wieder einen von Shakespear.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*



Hans Peter schrieb:


> Hallo Peter. Den Hakenbinder von Askari kannst du ganz getrost in der Pfeife rauchen. Wir hatten über den ASV 30 Stück bestellt und keiner hielt länger wie 2 Wochen. Von Shakespear hatte ich mir einen 1980 in Völklingen gekauft. Wenn den mein Beagle nicht gefressen hätte, könnte ich heute noch mit dem Gerät binden. Die sehen alles fast gleich aus,jedoch ist der Unterschied beim handling  sehr deutlich zu spüren.Aus dem Grund suche ich auch wieder einen von Shakespear.



Meinst Du nicht das es ihm nach 5 Jahren eher egal ist?


----------



## Hans Peter (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Habs gerade gesehen - 2004. Was für ein ein Blindfisch !!!


----------



## venus-cb (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hakenbindegerät*

Falls es einer doch noch suchen sollte und es nicht begriffen hat, hier ein Video auf YouTube in deutsch und super erklärt.
Tipp: Bei kleinen Haken nur einmal die Schnur um der "Schieber" wickeln!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9EUr3t5i-0

Gruss Steffen


----------

